# FLORIDA! 2 bed Beach preferred..Orlando as back up July 22 or 23 check in 5-7 days.



## ibe555666 (Jun 19, 2020)

Open to all suggestions anyone may have......Thanks in advance.


----------



## chapjim (Jun 23, 2020)

Middle of the week check-in makes it tough.  I can do Bonnet Creek starting 7/18 or 7/25.  2BR Presidential unit both weeks.

PM me if interested.


----------



## jules54 (Jun 25, 2020)

Sent you PM please respond


----------



## ibe555666 (Jun 25, 2020)

Thanks for your response Bonnet may work I just have to check what dates work for me


----------



## cyntravel (Jun 25, 2020)

ibe555666 said:


> Thanks for your response Bonnet may work I just have to check what dates work for me


Sent you PM


----------



## Mlev (Jun 30, 2020)

248-390-4859 - call, text for offers.


----------

